# Thread posting toolbar



## Xue Sheng (May 17, 2021)

It appears all the tools in the posting toolbar are greyed out. Can't post pictures, videos, clear formatting, change font, etc.


----------



## Steve (May 17, 2021)

Seems to be working for me on Chrome.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 17, 2021)

Steve said:


> Seems to be working for me on Chrome.



Its not working for me on Chrome.. on a PC or a Mac


----------

